# Humidor stuck at 60% rH?



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

I finally got my first humidor as some of you know, however it seems I'm having problems with it. After spending a few days seasoning it, I maintained a constant 65-70% rH according to my digital hygro, however after adding the cigars that were in the freezer for about 48 hours, it seems I can't bring the humidity above 60%. At first I just thought it was the cigars being dried out, as it started out in the low 50's however now I can't get it to climb above 60% even though the PG gel I have is rated to maintain 70%.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Just give it time. When adding or subtracting a number ofcigars you will often times see a humidity change.

Plus it usually takes at least a week t properly seson a humidor so if you only allowed it to season for a few days the wwod may stll be soaking up some moisture. Everything will be fine.

PS - Don't expect to maintain any sort of "regular" humidity using the PG solution. :2


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

1) How long's it been since you put them in there. Depending on how dry the sticks were, they could take weeks to stabilize.

2) How full is your humidor? If very full and you placed dry-ish sticks in there, again, it will take some time.

3) Have you tested the seal on the humidor?

Edit: Dammit Donnie! If you insist on typing replies at the same time I do, at least do me the courtesy of not saying the same thing Im about to say!


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

PG isn't good at regulating humidity? I had assumed the little jar of crystals did the same basic job that the Heartfelt beads did, suppose not though. But the humidor was already basically seasoned when I got it, it held 70% rH with only the supplied humidifier puck.

Thanks for the spare change though, I suppose my humi-noob-ness is just getting in the way.

Yes, the seal on the humidor is great, not only are there absolutely no light leaks in a dark room, but I can feel a woosh of air every time I close it. It was empty before I placed probably 75% of its capacity worth of the semi-dry sticks in there three days ago, I guess its just taking longer to stabilize than I imagined it would.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Herf N Turf said:


> 1) How long's it been since you put them in there. Depending on how dry the sticks were, they could take weeks to stabilize.
> 
> 2) How full is your humidor? If very full and you placed dry-ish sticks in there, again, it will take some time.
> 
> ...


:r



DerStro said:


> PG isn't good at regulating humidity? I had assumed the little jar of crystals did the same basic job that the Heartfelt beads did, suppose not though. But the humidor was already basically seasoned when I got it, it held 70% rH with only the supplied humidifier puck.
> 
> Thanks for the spare change though, I suppose my humi-noob-ness is just getting in the way.


While the PG solution or the different gels will work they are still inconsistent and require rigorous monitoring.


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

Well its somewhat annoying that for the amount i've spent on the gel+solution I could have gotten the Heartfelt toro humidifier that I've been wanting and then have some left over. Oh well, lesson learned.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Another note. It's never a good idea to take your cigars from the freezer directly to the humi. You must acclimatize them slowly. 24 hr in freezer, then 24 hr in fridge, then humi.


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

That's what I did Jeff, I went from freezer > Fridge > Countertop, its just really dry in this apartment, the humidity is usually a constant 30% and I think they dried out while warming up on the countertop even though I had them in a ziploc bag.


----------



## stormblade (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like the OP is need of some of the Bead Flu that is going around. Most of the advice to get beads and treat them well seems to be the way to go to solve many of these kinds of issues.anda:


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

To anyone interested, the problem was not the humidor but the hygro. After taking it out and accidentally dropping it on my desk three or four times, it works like a charm now.

But yes, I am sorely infected with the bead flu, just waiting for heartfelt to get some more palo toro's back in stock.


----------

